# Dehnbares Innenfutter



## Pudding00 (16. April 2011)

hallo Buffed-community,

Ich wollte fragen ob es möglich ist, sich von einem Ingi das Dehnbare Innenfutter auf seinen eigenen Umhang zu verzaubern(der Accountgebundene), wenn man selbst einen Ingi skill von 350 hat.

Laut tooltipp dürfte es möglich sein, jedoch hat es bei mir nicht geklappt.

grüße


----------



## Vaishyana (16. April 2011)

Pudding00 schrieb:


> jedoch hat es bei mir nicht geklappt.



Dann wirds wohl nicht gehen.


----------



## Stancedancer (12. August 2011)

Ich hätte auch eine Frage zum dehnbaren Innenfutter:

Man kann ja die Cata-Ingi-Verzauberungen neben den allen zugänglichen VZs anbringen. 

Als Krieger-Tank habe ich 65 Meisterschaft auf den Handschuhen und daneben noch die schnelldrehenden Abwehrplatten.

Funktioniert das auch mit den Umhang-Vzs?

Kann ich 250 Rüstung und dazu das dehnbare Innenfutter anbringen?

Ich möchte ungern die Mats verschwenden, deswegen die Frage vorab.


----------



## MarkusM (12. August 2011)

würde mich auch mal interessieren ob das geht was stance da gefragt hat.


----------



## MarkusM (12. August 2011)

@TE sollte nicht gehen auf den AccountUmhang, da alle Accountsachen Ilvl 1 haben und man somit an die restriktion stößt das nur VZ usw. bis BC also skill 299 drauf gehen.


----------



## Serivola (15. August 2011)

@Stance: Geht natürlich...


----------



## Avolus (15. August 2011)

Ich habe das verringerte Falltempo auch auf meinen accountgebundenen Umhang meines Twinks gemacht.
Da er Ingenieur ist, kann er es auch nutzen. Andere, die keinen entsprechenden Ingenieur-Skill haben, eben nicht.
Es funktioniert und die VZ lässt sich somit anbringen.
Guckst du hier


----------

